# hardly any symptoms, bfp, dont count yourselves out yet!



## Marini_Mare

O time - sore nipples & 3 days of + OPKs

1-3dpo - sore nipples faded from O time.. nothing else. 

4-6dpo - not very hungry/felt full, started to get yeast infection symptoms but it stayed very mild (whenever I do get one, its AWFUL :growlmad:)

7dpo - nothing, went to dinner had 1 beer & felt drunk, shrugged it off as being a random beer I don't usually drink (drafts were $2 & they didnt have bud light) wanted to go to bed at 7-8pm.. thought it was from having a beer around 6. still having yeast infect symptoms (ugh)

8dpo - had white clumpy cm when I checked cp, had yellow tinge on underwear. still having mild yeast infect. symptoms, almost gone

9dpo - not much, bloated/felt full, noticed my girls were looking pretty good in my bikini top :haha: got faint + lines on internet cheapy HPTs, + LH strip (opk) wanted to go to bed early, yeast infection gone. 

10dpo - better line on IC in the am.. woke up hungry then felt bloated/full after eating a couple bites, hips started to ache / feel crampy (kind of like growing pains) later in the day, got "pregnant" on digi around 4pm!!!! yellowish/clear thick cm on paper. hair/face a little greasier.. 

also been super thirsty since about 5dpo (like sooo thirsty my throat starts to hurt), but I do live in south texas & I'm outside a lot :shrug: 


I wasn't nauseous, my boobs didnt hurt, they didnt get veiny, my nips are the same, I'm not more hungry, I didnt get hot/cold flashes... & whatever else you can think of :winkwink:

hope you ladies get your :bfp: soon!! :cloud9:


----------



## sammy1205

Funny I actually get yeast infections when I am preggo only, but I am 14 DPO and BFN. Yeast infection gone, no AF, but huge tempp drop this am, so figure she will show tonight or tommorrow, hopefully.


----------



## helen0381

Congrats Hun!!

Xxx


----------



## ellie27

Congrats!!!!

That is a big list of symptoms you have there!!!

I had NO symptoms til past 6wks in any of my pregnancies. From 6wks on I have had a rumbling tummy. Boobs didnt feel different til past 16wks pregnant. Never had any cramps at all in any pregnancies. No cravings etc either.

So, true, we all look for symptoms but they dont have to be there. I have felt pretty great throughout all my pregnancies, whereas a lot of folk expect to feel yukky!

Everyone is different.:flower:


----------



## Marini_Mare

it felt like hardly any :haha: when I thought about it and wrote it all down it seems like much more! hopefully I don't get the yucky symptoms! :happydance:


----------



## melsy_11

Congrats hun!! Seems like a lucky month for us Texas ladies:winkwink:


----------



## Marini_Mare

must be the wildfires... putting something in the air!


----------



## melsy_11

that or the heatwave that's making us stay in more! It's terrible up here in SA, we've had fires I think almost everyother day!


----------



## Marini_Mare

I'm down in C.C, no fires near us thankfully! could smell/see smoke in the air when they first started.. eeks.. hubbys a firefighter & they almost sent some guys up to SA to help out


----------



## greenpear

ellie27 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> So, true, we all look for symptoms but they dont have to be there. I have felt pretty great throughout all my pregnancies, whereas a lot of folk expect to feel yukky!
> 
> Everyone is different.:flower:

Amen to that! I think we have more "symptoms" when we are not pregnant than when we actually are - when you symptom spot everything feels way worse than in real life did before you started to ttc...silly but so hard to resist sometimes :blush:

Congrats hun!!!!! :dust: hope everything will go smoothly for you :flower:


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations! :baby:

Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## future_numan

Congratulations x


----------



## PandaLuv31

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :)
x


----------

